# 14 Bettas From Aquabid



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is finally my pictures of my 14 bettas I received from Thailand  (Aquabid) for those of you who remember me posting my pics from the breeders a couple weeks back!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Actually its 13 bettas not 14


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

#2 and #4 are for sale though


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

GORGEOUS bettas!!!!!! Which ones are for sale???


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

The only female and the white/red CT male. I just don't care for them...plus the female is HUGE lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

and maybe the yellow one, the first picture...hes gorgeous, HUGE fins but wasn't what I wanted...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

How much for the yellow??


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you breed these guys, or do you just enjoy caring for them? BTW they are amazing!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I would buy the female but the shipping would be atrocious...  

Numbers 5, 10, 11, and 12, are gorgeous. :shock:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

$20 for the yellow, thats what I paid plus shipping. No, I do not breed I wanted to at first and then I keep changing my mind because I have so many, I just really enjoy having them as pets and decided not to breed.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

betta slave where do you live in canada?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

In Western Canada. I'll PM you.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh wow I am so in love with number 12. He looks just like my boy Leon who died not too long ago! He is gorgeous. I am jealous. They are all so pretty I really like the 3rd one too.


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

I really like the 9th one. He's hot :]


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Have you ever thought of becomming a transhipper for some of the thailand breeders? I think youd be great at it.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

fantastic fish collection!
I PMed you but will again 'cause forgot one thing


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! I love ALL of your fish! Especially 5, 8, and 10. And I'm so much in love with #2 Adorable


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

#10 is gorgeous!


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Rude*



animallover4lyfe said:


> The only female and the white/red CT male. I just don't care for them...plus the female is HUGE lol


 
wow u sound like such a nice person..........NOT!!!!!!!:evil:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Bettalover I didn't mean it literally like that lol of course I care for them I mean more like I expected something different before I got them!
And also I'd love to be a transhipper lol but I dunno how


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

The third one is my absolute favorite. In your original post weren't you also getting a matching female to go with him?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup she's the second picture I think she's HUGE tho lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Bettalover I didn't mean it literally like that lol of course I care for them I mean more like I expected something different before I got them!
> And also I'd love to be a transhipper lol but I dunno how


 It's simple, you recieve peoples orders and check on the fish a repackage them (I think) and then ship them out to the buyers.


----------



## JorgeBurrito (Sep 2, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> It's simple, you recieve peoples orders and check on the fish a repackage them (I think) and then ship them out to the buyers.


In theory yes, but to get to that point is a bit more complicated. You would need to live next to a major international airport. Their are live animal import licenses that you need to acquire and a very strict set rules that must be followed.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

JorgeBurrito said:


> In theory yes, but to get to that point is a bit more complicated. You would need to live next to a major international airport. Their are live animal import licenses that you need to acquire and a very strict set rules that must be followed.


 Thanks for that. I really have no idea how transhipping works other than the basic concept, mainly because all my orders are within the US.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I want The female!! she is wonderful!

May i have her PM me!!


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Bettalover I didn't mean it literally like that lol of course I care for them I mean more like I expected something different before I got them!
> And also I'd love to be a transhipper lol but I dunno how


 

what a releif!!!!! ok....i understand......srry


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I am just GAGA over #3, but gosh they are all just GORGEOUS!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ughh!! i cant wait to hear from you about girl #2!! i want her soo bad!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

#2 Is amazing as well!!!

You're such a betta hoarder :lol:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hahaha I know Alex, its a disease, I'm way beyond obsessed


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i loooooooooove the third betta! his golden body, black flowing tail with red on the tips, hes my dream betta!


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

what for female ?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know bettas could have frilly curly tails...cool.


----------

